# Heater blowing hot on 62F but cold on 60F no middle ground.



## Muranoiceland (Jul 6, 2019)

In my 2003 Murano i've noticed that when i'm driving. I usually like having cold in my cars. I have the climate on 60F. But sometimes it gets little to cold and i'll adjust to 62F. Then it will blow HOT. When i use dual for my girlfriend she used 62F and it's way hotter than 60F. She even complains that 62F is too hot. If i go higher let's say 70F. I could bake a cake with how hot it blows.
The A/C works however. But i never use it. Since it's not that hot in my country.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The climate control AC/heat system is rather complicated. The diagnostic procedures are well spelled out in the FSM (factory service manual). You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site:
https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The ATC.pdf section is the one you need to read.


----------

